# Outside the box - Tolex



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Would you guys rock this Tolex on a amp? It's cool, it's different, but it's so far outside the box.









I can't decide. Picture looks almost brown, but it is black.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry brother, not quite my tempo.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Err... that's different...

Can you show beside or on top of the casing... give perspective ...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Since I know you make your own casings, what the hell... Go for it. 

Why not make something different. 

If you don't like it, you can make another !


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

looks bada$$


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Picture it covered with dust and your trying to clean it. Looks like it would be a challenge. That would be my concern but then I keep my gear for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2019)

Why not?
There are some wild tolex ideas out there.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Since I know you make your own casings, what the hell... Go for it.
> 
> Why not make something different.
> 
> If you don't like it, you can make another !


Very true! If I don't like the tolex I put on something, I make another box and start over.



laristotle said:


> Why not?
> There are some wild tolex ideas out there.
> 
> View attachment 250840


That's got to be the wildest amp I've ever seen for sure!



Guitar101 said:


> Picture it covered with dust and your trying to clean it. Looks like it would be a challenge. That would be my concern but then I keep my gear for a long time.


Good point. Maybe an air hose would work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Very true! If I don't like the tolex I put on something, I make another box and start over.


 Are you thinking of going for it?

BTW...Don't pay any attention to my most. I am old and boring.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Reminds me of a 1970's leather coat. They looked cheap too. I dunno, bro, screams "low quality" at me...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

At first look. I though you were trying to recycle your wife's bondage attire! HNG^%$


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> At first look. I though you were trying to recycle your wife's bondage attire! HNG^%$


Thanks for my laugh for the day!!! Excellent!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Are you thinking of going for it?
> 
> BTW...Don't pay any attention to my post. I am old and boring.


Your opinion is valued Dave. I'm old & boring too, that's why I have to ask questions sometimes.



KapnKrunch said:


> Reminds me of a 1970's leather coat. They looked cheap too. I dunno, bro, screams "low quality" at me...


actually it feels really nice. I did end up buying a little bit of it. If it looks like sheet on an amp, I'll get the wife to sew it into reverb bags for me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> At first look. I though you were trying to recycle your wife's bondage attire! HNG^%$


her bondage stuff is all in bright red, can't use that


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

That patchwork will be hard to bend over edges etc due to the seams.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That patchwork will be hard to bend over edges etc due to the seams.


and a beach to bend/match on the corners too I bet. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not into it.

I like weird, I like bright, but that isnt doing anything for me. Now if it was a plaid pattern, maybe.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> and a beach to bend/match on the corners too I bet. Hmmmmmmm


have a large plastic garbage bag ready with a vacc nipple on it , lay the fabric down , slip unit into the bag and pull a vacc till the glue sets ... remove from bag and enjoy .


----------

